# Worldmark South Pacific Expanding



## geist1223 (Aug 18, 2019)

Worldmark South Pacific has changed its name to Wyndham South Pacific but said this will not change its relationship with Worldmark The Club. In the last 6 months they have added 3 Resorts In Europe - Bavaria, Tuscany, and Normandy. They have also announced an expansion into Japan. So those with WM+A or WM Travelshare Points will have direct Booking access to these Resorts.

The Normandy Resort is in Connelles, Normandy, France. Looking at the pictures it looks like the former DRI Resort in Normandy. Patti and I stayed in it through our DRI Membership. We had a wonderful time traveling all over Normandy from this location. The Village is so small it did not have its own Bakery, which is not normal in Rural France. You would place your bread/roll/croissant order at the Front Desk each day and pick it up the next morning at the Front Desk.

From this location we did day trips to Giverny/Monet; Rouen; Honfleur; Bayeux; and Louviers. Actually ate out several times in Louviers and spent time walking around the town. This town also has a large grocery store and gas station.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 18, 2019)

That is exciting. I would love to stay in all of those. Any idea when they might be available for booking through the WM website? don't see anything yet. On the Wyndham South Pacific website they actually refer to Worldmark Tuscany and Worldmark SPC Bavaria, but Normandy is Club Wyndham Normandy. It doesn't refer to Japan yet.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 18, 2019)

Firepath said:


> That is exciting. I would love to stay in all of those. Any idea when they might be available for booking through the WM website? don't see anything yet. On the Wyndham South Pacific website they actually refer to Worldmark Tuscany and Worldmark SPC Bavaria, but Normandy is Club Wyndham Normandy. It doesn't refer to Japan yet.



No idea if they will ever appear on the WMTC Web Site. Might have to call in. When I look at the Map on Wyndham South Pacific there are no dots in Japan at this time. So they must still be working out the details.


----------

